# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Overwatch Account Banned

## syscall78

*Accused Information*
*
Dispute Date:*07.12.2017
*Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name:* mem...7-invicto.html
*Instant Messenger username of Accused:* Skype: live:invictoboost

*Dispute Information*
*
What is the dispute about?* Account / Money
*Dispute Thread Link:* Invicto Boost | TOP 500 | Cheap Price | PC | PS4
*Other Sites Scam Link:* Boost overwatch
*Value of Trade Involved:* $120.00USD
*Did you use a middleman?: If yes, who?* No
*Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:* Is my main account top 100 overwatch, after 3 days used this boosted service my account is banned, is main account , i have never use cheat or hack

*Proof*

----------


## Invicto

Hello
We never used cheats, we have good players from the top 500
I think that syscall78 played himself with cheats, I think so because he sold them, the evidence:
Gyazo - 98b7665e8167896462a57569a25f9c5a.png
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps...overwatch.html
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps...overwatch.html

Also you can find many of his posts if you try to write in Google his nickname "syscall78"


Proof that this is exactly it you can see in my theme on the ownedcore:
Gyazo - 9aef312d80cca9a7ca534e596cb6980c.png
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-pc-ps4-3.html

That's why I think that he played with cheats, we have been working for almost a year and we have never been accused of playing with cheats, I would not spoil my reputation for the sake of small money

----------


## syscall78

Its main account sir, is not a smurf, i have use to other acccount pixel aimbot, and pixel aimbot return a black screnn if is detected, i think you have use a memory is insta ban, i have add max monney for buy lootbox. I AM NOT STUPID
This account is clean, you are the only one to use the latter, it is not possible to chain win afterwards as you have done
For google you can see to syscall:
I am coder of the site play the net, the largest sharing site torrent, and torrent QC
I was a leader of the varezian board L'altruisme absolu de PTN / Actualites warez / WarezienS : Actualite warez & underground - Forum Profil de syscall / WarezienS : Actualite warez & underground - Forum
Warner Bros et The BREIN s'infiltrent sur des trackers torrents francophones | UnderNews
FrenchTorrentDB, l'heritier de Torrent QC | UnderNews

what concerns us is what happened to my account 4 days ago, no google search
I am not an angel, but when I am right I defend myself

----------


## syscall78

in 2 hours is not possible this in top 100

I will not let go because you broke my account

----------


## Invicto

1. As far as I know, if you used cheats on another account, you could get a ban on a new account. 
Overwatch cheaters receiving bans on new accounts : Overwatch


2. Since the boost 5 days have passed, we started boost on Sunday and finished it on the same day, you could blame us if the account was banned during the boost, but it got ban after 5 days. You could play with cheats during these days and get a ban. 


3. We did not make sense to play with cheats, because I just wrote to you that we do not give you any guarantees because this is a very high rating.I just promised that your order will perform a booster that was in the top 20. We did not promise you any victories.


4. If you never used cheats on this account and did not use the services of other boosters, then why did you use the boost? After all, when you wrote to me the first time you had a rating of 4518. You could have played these 7 games yourself, because this rating is now top-71.

Skype conversations:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## syscall78

> As far as I know, if you used cheats on another account, you could get a ban on a new account.


Never, its a joke, i have 4 account ow, 1 account banned last 365 days and 1 account main banned by your boost service

----------


## syscall78

Translated




> Hello,
> I do not understand this decision, could you please, tell me how this happened. I will be very grateful to you. If you would have a date or time or ip because I do not understand, I have never used third-party software
> Looking forward to an answer from you please kindly receive my regards


Is verry good if staff Blizzard have ip and time for action

----------


## DvASystems

I need some clarifications:

*For syscall78 and Invicto:*
1. What hero was played to boost the account from Top 100 to 71?

*For sycall78:*
1. Did you buy the account? I can see you asked for antidecay for an account with 4518 SR. If you got there legit I don't think you would need to pay someone 120$ just to maintain that rank.
2. I got some information that you have previously bought boost service from someone else, is that true and in that case was it a long boost as you claim this account is your main.
3. When did said boost or account purchase occur or complete?

_Some clarifications regarding bans and account sharing:_
You can get banned for cheating on another account and have the cheat account remain untouched.
I speculate that this is to have rage hackers real account punished or when they try to rage boost someone else.
In your case you explain that those accounts continuously get screenlocked which is a red flag.

----------


## Invicto

Soldier 76

----------


## syscall78

i have no make last ranked, top 100 to top 71 perso i use Dva ,Roadog, 

my account was bought on the blizzard platform, i invested in lootbox and monney for boosting account
I do not know which hero was used for the boost since the stream was refused
I think 600 usd was injected into the game for boost and antidecay, I did not cheat on this account, and this account is not screen lock.
This account was clean, I repeat I put more than 600 usd in boost and anti decay
The last antidecay was taken with d3boost a month ago back
4 days after the boos the ban fell, and between 2 I'm not connected, and I did not play
boost start: 3.12.2017 18h37 finisch: 3.12.2017 20h47

i received the email from the blizzard staff and he will not tell me anything more

after all boost have streamed

----------


## Invicto

Maybe it's enough to lie? You said that you was not ordered by anyone except me. Now we learn that after all you ordered a boost from other people. You can tell how much you have to spend on your account, at first it was $ 220 now it's $ 600. You claim that you did not make sense to play cheats because you spent a lot of money on it, BUT, why should we play with cheats if we did not give you any guarantees for winning? Why should we play with cheats and spoil our reputation? We will lose much more than $ 600. Boost is my work and I treat my work well and never deceived anyone, we have fulfilled a lot of orders during this time and have never accused us of cheating. Only positive responses. And now I'm accused of using cheats a person who sold cheats and still lies

----------


## syscall78

Invicto, other booster is clean is a nice service, i have see all streaming service, for the monney i have paid i think much 600 usd 
D3boost have proof from py my payement, and monney is not the problem
1:The problem is: 4 days after your service my account is banned
2: I have never use cheat programm on this account
3: My only cheat is to get me boosted, mail from blizzard have explicite declaration, is for hackking

----------


## Invicto

syscall78, I can also say that you played until after or after a boost with cheats. This conversation is not about anything, you write the same thing. I would like to hear the administrators.

----------


## DvASystems

Based on the seller's reply and defense:
Overwatch Account Banned

And Syscall admitting to getting blackscreened we cannot prove that the booster is behind the ban.
We have discussed this internally with the mod team and right now as it stands:
Syscall has admitted to using cheats.
Syscall has admitted to getting blackscreens aka detected.
Invicto has 0/1 ban reports.

About bans:
Bans can jump between accounts. If you cheat on account A, account B can get banned instead.
Bans can be delayed for 2 months.

As for your ban, I see two things that could've happen:
1. Invicto boosted using Soldier76. Someone sent a report and the GMs looked into the account history and saw that you had been cheating on other accounts and decided to suspend you.
2. Invicto hired a booster using a bot friendly hero which is Soldier76. Because the booster wanted to finish the boosts relatively fast (It's hard to boost at higher rank) he started aimbotting hard.

*We can't prove that point 1 or 2 happened.* What I do know is that you boosted yourself to Top 71. That's dangerously high and too high profile.
If you don't believe me just look at the WoW Arena services, they know that much of a rating is suicidal.

*This thread will not be locked* as neither seller or the buyer can prove point 1 or 2 happened.
Examples why:
Booster didn't stream the matches which the buyer thought was odd.
The seller has not posted communications with the booster regarding the ban.

If you have any battletag#1234 you can give us we can maybe spot something odd in the statistics.

Right now we need credible proof.

----------

